# Question about working in Portugal



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to find out what exactly I need to work in Portugal. I know that I have to register with SEF in order to stay there and work, but can I legally work with just my passport (Ireland), or do I need some other paperwork etc? 

And I know just because I can work there doesn't mean I will find a job, but I'm going to try! Also, which would be a better area for someone who is just learning Portuguese to get a job...the Algarve or around Lisbon?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your Irish then you just need to register with your local Camra, for information on work these are basic EU regulations, Portugal has it's own Social Security payments system, casual work would probably be covered by Green Receipts where you get 12 or 18?? payment holiday

EU-Looking for a job in other countries: rights and conditions-Your Europe

If your American you'll reguire a Visa??

Work casual work Algarve but jobs are hard to find anywhere here.


----------

